# Unnötige Kommentare



## Pusillin (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir mal Gedanken gemacht, wieso
es in vielen Treads Leute gibt, die einfach total falsch auf ein Thema antworten,
und dabei auch noch teilweise aggressiv wirken.
Oder wieso zu einer Frage gefühlte 100 mal dieselbe Antwort kommt!

Als logische Konsequenz erschien mir, dass die Leute zu wenig in den Treads lesen, bevor
sie etwas dazu schreiben.

 Um das zu belegen, starte ich nun eine Umfrage:
Wie viel lest ihr, bevor ihr etwas schreibt?

die zahlen in der umfrage (3seiten etc) nicht genau nehmen, sondern ungefähr als richtwert nehmen- falls ihr nun 3 seiten und 3 kommentare lest, kreuzt das dritte an. Außerdem nur für den fall ankreuzen, dass ihr auch etwas zum thema schreibt!
bitte antortet wahrheitsgemäß, eure namen erscheinen ja nicht!


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich lese mir das Thema immer durch nur wenn es wider so ein Gm Tiket wartezeit MIMIMI is oder eben solche themen die 20mal am tag erscheinen.


----------



## Kagon (22. Februar 2009)

Wenns mich interessiert lese ich mir ziemlich viel durch, wenn mich das Thema nicht interessiert lese ich mir nur das Thema durch, aber dann poste ich auch nichts.


----------



## Pusillin (22. Februar 2009)

Kagon schrieb:


> Wenns mich interessiert lese ich mir ziemlich viel durch, wenn mich das Thema nicht interessiert lese ich mir nur das Thema durch, aber dann poste ich auch nichts.


 in so einem fall nur darauf achten, wann du wirklich was postest, also liest du dir ziemlich viel durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragaron (22. Februar 2009)

ich lese mir das thema durch
ueberlege was ich sagen koennte
kuck mir wenn es lore ist alles an und schreibe am ende noch was
wen es keine keine lore ist, les ich die ersten 5seiten und finde meist dann schon ne passende antwort, was ich auch ungefaehr geschrieben haette
wenn ich wirklich was gutes noch zu sagen hab, schreib ichs


----------



## Raindog (22. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich lese mir das Thema immer durch nur wenn es wider so ein Gm Tiket wartezeit MIMIMI is oder eben solche themen die 20mal am tag erscheinen.




Täte dir aber mal ganz gut


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

ich lese eigentlich immer die ersten posts und wenn es mich interesiert halt mehr


----------



## Focht (22. Februar 2009)

ich lese meist die erste seite wenn mich was intressiert mehr. dann überlege ich was ich schreiben könnte, gucke obs nicht schon erwähnt wurde und schreibe dann.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt zwar nich alles gelesen, aber: Ich lese meistens den Anfang und das Ende bei längeren Posts. Rest ist uninteressant


----------



## Orkalex (22. Februar 2009)

Ich lese meistens die ersten paar Seiten und entscheide mich dann, ob ich was poste oder net.


----------



## cazimir (22. Februar 2009)

Puh das ist von Thread zu Thread unterschiedlich.

Meistens lese ich aber die ersten paar Seiten (mehr als 3) und wenn sich auf den letzeten paar seite eine Antwor wiederholt, die nicht meiner Antwort enspricht, poste ich meine antwort.

Sollte allerdings meine Antwort schon von einer anderen Person ausgeschrieben sein, schreibe ich entweder garnichts oder meine Zustimmung.



Aber mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass es viele Antworten auf Fragen gibt, die nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage, bzw mit den Gesprächsverlauf zu tun haben. ^^


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2009)

Ich werfe mal die unbedeutende Frage in den Raum, warum man über richtiges Posten spricht aber im falschen Forum landet *g*

Ich schiebe mal.


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich les auf jeden Fall den TEpost. Wenn mich das Thema nicht interessiert mach ich den Tab zu und wenn es mich interessiert les ich mich durch. Bis hoch zu 20 Seiten sind akzeptabel dann spring ich ans Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Ich lese den TE post ..die ersten paar posts danach ..und die lezte seite oder eben noch eine davor ...und Jeh nach Länge des threads 17 Seiten oderso ...lasse ich halt mehr aus ...weil ich keine Lust habe mir 17 Seiten durch zu lesen ...bzw 20 weil das Thema inder Zeit die ich zum lesen brauche nochmal wächst ;D


----------



## Anburak-G (23. Februar 2009)

Lesen wird viel zu überbewertet^^


----------



## Birk (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich lese den TE-beitrag immer komplett... meistens dann so 2 Seiten Antworten... wenns mich interessiert lese ich auch mal mehr und dann antworte ich meist auch


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. Februar 2009)

ahh ein thread wo man unnötige kommentare machen muss...sooo hier hab ich einen ;D ....bluuubb


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2009)

also vom Threadersteller sollte jeder eigentlich ALLES lesen,aber in diesem Forum kommt es ganz häufig vor das nur der Anfang des TE gelesen wird und dann auch oft oberflächlich sodass gleich zu Beginn etwas falsches in den eigentlichen Sinn reininterpretiert wird...

wenn der Thread schon mehrere Seiten umfasst les ich mir nur die erste Seite durch und dann spring ich auf die letzte Seite um die letzten Posts durchzulesen und darauf zu antworten,oder einfach nur meine Meinung reinzuschreiben...


----------



## Shagkul (23. Februar 2009)

*Zur Auswahl fehlen noch:*

- Ich lese den TE Post zum Teil, oder gar nicht und gebe anhand von Vermutungen meinen Senft dazu.

- Ich lese den TE Post zum Teil, oder gar nicht, habe aber eine vorgefertigte Antwort, wie “L2P, oder lol mimimi geh sterben Du Noob!!111” zur Hand, die ja sowieso in 90% der Threads stimmt.

- Ich lese den TE Post und die ersten Kommentare und lasse erstmal einen Rechtschreibflame los, bevor ich mich überhaupt herab begebe und eine Antwort zu diesem Thema verfassen, nach dem Prinzip… Lern erst mal schreiben Du Opfer!


Ansonsten, ich lese mir immer alles durch, um einen Überblick des Themas und der Antworten zu haben.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> *Zur Auswahl fehlen noch:*
> 
> - Ich lese den TE Post zum Teil, oder gar nicht und gebe anhand von Vermutungen meinen Senft dazu.
> 
> ...


sign...made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

Ich lese immer Alles vom TE, und die ersten Kommentare dazu!


----------



## Zez (23. Februar 2009)

Oftmals den ganzen Trhead, aber bei 5 Seiten + meistens nurnoch die erste und letzte Seite, dannach finde ich dann eig immer passende Antworten - aufs Thema und die aktuelle Diskussion bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Das vom TE und ein paar kommentare


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

Im grunde lese ich das vom te mehr oder weniger
kuk mir die kommentare von gewissen usern an .. wenn ich weis ah der den mag ich nid lies ich es auch nid .. 
es kommt auf den thread an
aber sowas wie ich lese alles..

hf beim ersten post im designthread oder im nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich meistens in den selben und für mich sinvollen teilen des forums bin und selten wow abteilung gehe kommen also selten neue threads die ich komplett lesen müsste
die zwischen meinem und meinem nächsten post langen vollig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab ja kein kurzzeitgedächniss


----------



## El Homer (23. Februar 2009)

Den Anfang, um zu sehen um was es überhaubt geht und wie die ersten User drauf reagieren und antworte,
Die Mitte...nach überflogenen (das ist eine Lesemethode ^^) 5 Seiten geh ich zum Schluss weil sich in der Mitte meist nur Leute beschimpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Ende anschlißend um den aktuellen Stand der Disskussion zu erfahren und um anschlißend zu entscheiden soll ich etwas Posten oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich halt das für ausgesprochen Logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## Pusillin (23. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal die unbedeutende Frage in den Raum, warum man über richtiges Posten spricht aber im falschen Forum landet *g*
> 
> Ich schiebe mal.


 
ich antorte mal: weil es ums posten geht und nicht tread erstellen -.-
                        weil es sonst nicht i foren ticker erscheint und vergammelt!

logisch oder?


----------

